# Meager creek Hot springs.



## teneighty23

Beautiful Japanese style hot springs high in the Coast mountains, or deep i suppose.  Very beautiful locations, just be aware, Landslides happen all the time in these valleys, you can see the sediment being washed away in Meager river running right beside. 60km out on a logging road west of Pemberton BC.

#1
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





#2
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




#3
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




#4
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




#5
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




#6
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




#7
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



one of the Geysers.
#8
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




#9


----------



## Mersad

Great photos. They look so peacefull! Would love to visit. Love Nr.3 and 6 the most, but all are great!


----------



## teneighty23

Thanks!
technical info, Canon Rebel T2 analog, 17-40mm F4.0L
Fuji Velvia 50. Circular polarizer.


----------

